# Help installing gapps please



## SDot (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello all!

So I downloaded Thundershed 1.4 last night to give it a shot and doing so I messed up somewhere and didn't install the gapps zip. I tried to put it onto the root of the SD and name it PG05IMG but anything i've tried to load up like that in recovery won't go past "parsing" and kicks me right back to HBOOT. Once i'm in HBOOT and try to get back into recovery I get the same result. If anyone has any way they can help me it'd be MUCH APPRECIATED!

Sidenote: The phone itself is operable, can make calls and text but absolutely no GAPPS


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Install the gapps zip in recovery. If you have clockworkmod installed then you can just go to install zip from SD card, choose zip from SD card, and select your gapps zip. Never install gapps from hboot as an ruu.

Sent from my Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## SDot (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Jelly but I left that out too, somehow clockworkmod disappeared or else I would've tried that way. How that went away I don't know







I have the Rom Manager included with the Rom but it doesn't operate correctly because I can't verify any account info thru the market. This has me stumped bad


----------



## highway (Feb 18, 2012)

install rom manager then try recovery again? idk wth you did . . .


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

You can reinstall CWM with my tool here http://www.thunderboltforums.com/forum/htc-thunderbolt-development/7559-thunderbolt-essentials-pack.html


----------



## SDot (Jan 27, 2012)

Still not sure what I did to get rid of CWM but I managed to use revolutionary to get it back. the issue with flashing anything from the SD i'm pretty sure I just found out my sd card is shot. Can't write / delete / format or anything. Is this something known with AOSP's or is it just time for a new card?


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

U gonna need a new card did u try reformatted it onto the computer?

"Thunderbolt"


----------



## SDot (Jan 27, 2012)

Yea Texas, Unfortunately I can't do basically anything else the card but I did manage to save a copy of the entire sd to my comp. Just ordered another 32gb


----------

